# Diy vines



## Trench (Jul 9, 2011)

I had some left over peat moss and coconut fiber and silicon,
So I got some hose, covered it in silicon and then stuck peat moss and coconut fiber over it and got this -


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 9, 2011)

that looks great!


----------



## Trench (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome idea!
Awesome result too.
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 9, 2011)

Yet another great use for the neighbours garden hose! Top work.


----------



## Trench (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks 
mad4400, If the neighbours claim the garden hose back after you have converted it, be sure to take pics of them watering the garden with a vine


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 9, 2011)

I just posted a thread on this yesterday on the vivarium forums. I have some black piping and was planning on using silicon and peatmoss/coconut on it and was curious if others had done this.

Did the silicon stick well to the hose?


----------



## Trench (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes it stuck realy well 
Which vivarium forum is this?
can you please post a link to it


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 9, 2011)

Trench said:


> Yes it stuck realy well
> Which vivarium forum is this?
> can you please post a link to it



Im a bit of a viv fan. 

Its the US forum - Vivarium Forums


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

i think i mite be making some of these thanks heaps


----------



## Trench (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks  me too


----------



## Dannyboi (Jul 9, 2011)

Not bad a much better result than when I tried this in January. I have been meaning to get back to the drawing board on this one I just haven't had the time.


----------



## nico77 (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great , i might give that a go in my enclosure im building , have you tried feeding wire through the hose so you can bend it into shape ?

cheers nico


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 9, 2011)

When I got home and went to use my hose, it had a split and I had to cut off about 1.5m.
It must be a sign.


----------



## Trench (Jul 9, 2011)

nico77 said:


> Looks great , i might give that a go in my enclosure im building , have you tried feeding wire through the hose so you can bend it into shape ?
> 
> cheers nico



yes, sorry, forgot to say the at the start,
it bends into shape pretty well


----------



## nicmorris (Jul 9, 2011)

if you were to place a rigid peice of wire through the length oyu could make it into shapes too couldnt you?


----------



## nico77 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am going to try it with bigger hose ( the clear stuff ) and fill it with expandy foam so it stays in the shape i want and has more strenth for my 8 ft jungle to climb on , ill put a pic up when i get around to it .

cheers nico


----------



## Trench (Jul 10, 2011)

nicmorris said:


> if you were to place a rigid peice of wire through the length oyu could make it into shapes too couldnt you?



Yes sorry, forgot to say that at the start,
It holds it shape very well 



nico77 said:


> I am going to try it with bigger hose ( the clear stuff ) and fill it with expandy foam so it stays in the shape i want and has more strenth for my 8 ft jungle to climb on , ill put a pic up when i get around to it .
> 
> cheers nico



look foward to seeing them


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the thread trench. gave hubby the idea to try it himself and worked a treat! he got two pieces of rubber tubing, twisted them around each other, then coated it in a mix of brown oxide and silastic. has such a great feel and looks great! Although in saying that the first pic looks like a dog turd lol


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 11, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> Thanks for the thread trench. gave hubby the idea to try it himself and worked a treat! he got two pieces of rubber tubing, twisted them around each other, then coated it in a mix of brown oxide and silastic. has such a great feel and looks great! Although in saying that the first pic looks like a dog turd lol


I like I like, cheers for sharing.
I really want to get onto some of these!


----------



## Trench (Jul 16, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> Thanks for the thread trench. gave hubby the idea to try it himself and worked a treat! he got two pieces of rubber tubing, twisted them around each other, then coated it in a mix of brown oxide and silastic. has such a great feel and looks great! Although in saying that the first pic looks like a dog turd lol
> 
> View attachment 208824
> View attachment 208825



Wow shea_and_ruby, They look great, :shock:


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks trench


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jul 28, 2011)

would rope do the trick???


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I'd think you would have to make sure it was sealed well with silastic or some thing moisture proof. The rope would would fray or rot with constant moisture and heat otherwise.


----------



## Trench (Aug 1, 2011)

like mad4400 said you would need to water proof it, but you couldn't put wire done the middle to make it stay in shape


----------



## nico77 (Aug 2, 2011)

you could un twist the rope a bit and feed the wire through it .


----------



## Froggiestyle (Aug 4, 2011)

only only using it for frogs BTW.

But think rubber tubing 3 pieces twisted together.


----------

